# Homemade 2" x 72" Belt Grinder



## freeidaho (Jan 21, 2014)

Howdy,
Just joined HM a couple of days ago.  I thought y'all might be interested in my homemade belt grinder.  I rarely ever step into the shop without using it.  Belt grinders are nice in that the cut almost everything, rubber, wood, brass, steel. stainless, glass, plastic, etc.  And with the sand paper moving a mile a minute, it cuts fast.

I have a bit of video on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56lDDNqWhQc
and you can find information on the build, pictures, and complete plans on my website: http://www.parmarng.org/freeidaho

On the left hand side of the second screen select the belt grinder.

I hope this helps someone,

kr


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 21, 2014)

It looks very nice. I am considering building one myself. Did you build it from plans or is it your design?

Randy


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

Very nice work on the belt grinder.  In looking at your website you have many talents and will be an asset here.

Steve


----------



## freeidaho (Jan 21, 2014)

Randy,
Thank you.  My plans, made after surveying the commercial products on the market and various other hobbyist designs.  It is a culmination of all the good ideas I could find.

Steve,
Thank you for the kind words.  I'm going to like it here.

kr


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

Nice work!  Would you post the link to the plans in the comments section on YouTube?

Here's your video embedded.

[video=youtube;56lDDNqWhQc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56lDDNqWhQc[/video]


----------



## freeidaho (Jan 21, 2014)

Dan,
It looks like Google has taken over my youtube channel.  I'm not too happy about that.

Either way, the URL is shown in the first few seconds of the video.  I hope that helps.

kr


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 22, 2014)

Google has totally screwed up youtube..


----------



## No Idea (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the plans, I will share my modified version shortly (after I'm done!) I'm building 2 one for me one for a good friend.


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 20, 2014)

The next next project. So many projects, so little time!

Jake Parker


----------



## furpo (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Homemade 2" Belt Grinder*

This is one of projects our local Tech college had for their night classes that all the old Guys always took.
They always used 3600 RPM C Face motors off of Jet water pumps.
Now I’m one of the old Guys and all the classes are no longer offered.
As soon as it quits raining and snowing it will have a meeting with my sand blaster.
I think this one is a bargain for $0.00


----------



## JustSpinning (Jun 29, 2014)

New guy here, too. Nice sander. I also built one a few months ago for the garage. Can't live without it.


----------



## kwoodhands (Jun 29, 2014)

I built a 1x42 out of mostly scrap. I had a 1x30 I use for wood,it's a store bought 3 wheeler. The 1x42 I built was from plans.If I recall the website is the 10x22 site called "Projects in Metal" .
The only things I bought were new belts, every else including the motor was laying around.This one is a two wheel design, I call it the "Kalamazoo".
mike


----------

